
Windows 10 Sets tabbed window feature is discontinued from Microsoft - mr_raby
https://malwaretechno.blogspot.com/2019/04/windows-10-sets-tabbed-window-feature.html
======
crispinb
Ars' take is essentially that that legacy (win32) issues have made the
transition impracticable: [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/microsoft-
quietly-gi...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/microsoft-quietly-
gives-up-on-its-sets-tabbed-window-feature/)

A pity, not so much (to me) regarding the tabs per se, but what it
demonstrates about the general sclerosis in desktop OSs. It's hardly the first
time Microsoft has had to bail on innovation (WinFS comes to mind). In use
Windows feels like a patchwork of UI bits from different eras, and this is
clearly not going to change in the foreseeable future.

